# Surrogacy for my sister



## whitehall

Hi all not sure how to start this but here go's.
Im 23 with a 3 year old and 17 month old. My sister is 29 with a 7 year old. since splitting up with her baby's dad and re-marrying her and her husband have been trying. They've had 5 miscarages which one was ectopic last christmas which she found out was twins. She's Had enough now, after having another ectopic found out this morning. A few times we have joked saying i would be a surrogate for her. Ive been thinking of this for a long time now and after the news this morning it's made my mind up to start looking into it. If anyone could give me information it would be very much appreciated. thanks all xx


----------

